# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Access 2007 : Tổng quát

## sammanh

NGÀY 28.6.2010 :
1.ACCESS 2007 : TỔNG QUÁT .
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/TONGQUAT.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/TONGQUAT.png
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/TONGQUAT.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/TONGQUAT.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/TONGQUAT.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/TONGQUAT.rar
<div style="text-align: left">Download : Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Nguồn : http://www.9down.com/Microsoft-Office-2007-Service-Pack-2-98403/​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Link (290,19MB) : http://download.microsoft.com/downl...A57/office2007sp2-kb953195-fullfile-en-us.exe​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Thuốc : HCFPT-K86VV-DCKH3-87CCR-FM6HW ​</div> Nguồn : http://www.9down.com/search.php
Download : 
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 
<div style="text-align: left">Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 -05-0​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Microsoft Office 2007 Servers Service Pack 2​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Microsoft Office 2003/2007 Genuine Advantage 1.6.29.0 CRACKED ​</div> 5 Bài Viết Access 2007 từ đầu năm 2008 ngưng đến nay :
http://www.mediafire.com/?atmeh4ntivw 
<div style="text-align: left">35 BÀI VIẾT CHUYÊN ĐỀ EXCEL 2007 : ​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.mediafire.com/?deimwhzlxjb​</div> Links của Út Bình 18.5.2010 (12,79MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/LINKS_UTBINH_18052010.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/LINKS_UTBINH_18052010.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA6/28062010/LINKS_UTBINH_18052010.htm

----------


## new led

giáo trình chi tiết quá . thanks bạn nha


___________________________

Tin tức bong da ! Tin tức bong da . Cập nhật liên tục Lich thi dau world cup 2010 , video world cup , clip world cup .Xem thêm De thi dh 2010

----------


## bebanve

NGÀY 29.6.2010 :
2.ACCESS 2007 : GIAO DIỆN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH .
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/GIAODIEN.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/GIAODIEN.png
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/GIAODIEN.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/GIAODIEN.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/GIAODIEN.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/GIAODIEN.rar
Giáo Trình ACCESS 2007 của Qyản Trị Mạng (8,42MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/ACCESS2007_QuanTriMang.doc
Blog Dạy Access 2007 Video Tutorial Thầy Phạm Phúc Thịnh (13,40MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/BLOG_PHAMPHUCTHINH.rar
Thế Giới Ảnh 29.6.2010 (6,17MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA6/29062010/THEGIOIANH_29062010.doc

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

NGÀY 2.7.2010 :
3.ACCESS 2007 : MENU .
<img src= http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/MENU.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/MENU.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/MENU.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/MENU.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/MENU.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/MENU.rar
LẬP TABLE TRONG ACCESS (26,50MB) : http://goo.gl/vISr
<div style="text-align: left">Bài giảng số 1 của Thầy Phạm Phú Thịnh ​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Các bạn vào link sau down xuống nhé​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://blogtiengviet.net/media/usersc/chuottau/MSACCESS/BAI2XAYDUNGCSDL.pdf​</div> <div style="text-align: left">File bài tập để chuẩn bị cho thực hành
http://blogtiengviet.net/media/usersc/chuottau/MSACCESS/bt1QLSV.pdf
Video hướng dẫn thực hiện tạo Bảng 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?omanymtn2m5
Video hướng dẫn thực hiện truy vấn ABC 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wbywrlhwmnw
Video hướng dẫn thực hiện truy vấn DE 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zwnd2ntdmn2
Các truy vấn còn lại
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nmgmzrztzjn
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?25gwrym1q2e
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dz2kg2lmgn0​</div> <div style="text-align: left">Bài trước: Viết cho mối tình đầu... 
Bài sau: BÀI GIẢNG MÔN ACCESS PHẦN QUERY - FORM ​</div> Slide Shows ngày 2.7.2010 (38,12MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/02072010/SlideShows_02072010.rar
<div style="text-align: left">Hoa_02072010.rar (17.3 MB) : ​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.mediafire.com/?mgrxjjznejm ​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://tinyurl.com/utbinh339​</div>

----------


## quangbds19

NGÀY 9.7.2010 :
5.ACCESS 2007 : TẠO QUAN HỆ CÁC BẢNG .
<IMG SRC=http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/TAOBANG.png>
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.png>


http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/TAOBANG.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.rar
Đề bài Thực Tập 1 :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/NHAPLIEUCHOCACBANG_1.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/NHAPLIEUCHOCACBANG_2.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/NHAPLIEUCHOCACBANG_3.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/NHAPLIEUCHOCACBANG_4.png
Đề bài Thực Tập 1 -4 :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/DEBAI_THUCTAP.pdf
Kết Quả Thực Tập 3 :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/QUANLYSINHVIEN1.accdb
Relationshipd đọc thêm (2,92MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/GiaoTrinhMSACCESS2007.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/RELATIONSHIPS.htm
Đọc Báo 29.6.2010 (4,77MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/08072010/DOCBAO_29062010.doc

----------


## haudinhads

NGÀY 20.7.2010 :
13.ACCESS 2007 : TẠO QUAN HỆ BẢNG 2 .
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.rar
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/20072010/QUANHE2.png
Recent software News (http://www.9down.com/#)
Internet Download Manager v5 19 Build 3 Incl KeyGen and Patch 
Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10.0.23.4 
nVIDIA GeForce/ION Driver 258.96 WHQL 
Windows 7 Loader v1.8.8 By.DAZ 
Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (SP1) Beta *Offical* 
AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.7.0 Final 
CyberLink PowerDVD Mark II Ultra 3D v10.0.1803.51 Multilingual + KeyGen 
Diskeeper 2010 Pro Premier & Enterprise Server v14.0.903 + KeyGen&Patch 
AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.6.8 Beta 
Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13200 + Serial 
Windows 7 Loader v1.8.7 (By.DAZ) 
Windows 7 Ultimate Integrated July 2010 32bit - Multilanguage 
Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13200 + Serial 
Windows 7 Loader v1.8.6 
ESET Smart Security 4.2.58.3 (x86/x64) Incl Crack + SN 
CyberLink PowerDVD Mark II Ultra 3D v10.0.1803.51 Multilingual + KeyGen 
CyberLink PowerDVD 10.0 Build 1830 
TuneUp Utilities 2010 v9.0.4400.17 + KeyGen 
NOD32 Antivirus 4.2.58 
Realtek High Definition Audio for Vista\Win 7 (x86/x64) 2.50

----------


## phukatana

NGÀY 22.7.2010 :
15.ACCESS 2007 : TẠO QUAN HỆ BẢNG 3.
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA7/22072010/BANG3.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA7/22072010/BANG3.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/22072010/BANG3.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/22072010/BANG3.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA7/22072010/BANG3.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA7/22072010/BANG3.rar
15 BÀI ACCESS (17,33MB) : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?q4wlcg4fggb7l2d
Top software News 
Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.375.0 Beta 
AVG Internet Security 9.0.851 Build 3009 
AVG Anti-Virus 9.0.851 Build 3009 
Tweak-7 1.0 Build 1046 
AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.7.3 Beta 
AMD Overdrive 3.2.3.0457 
Apple iTunes 9.2.1 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus & Internet Security 2011 11.0.1.400 Final 
Mozilla Firefox 3.5.11 
Mozilla Firefox 3.6.7 
 on 22 July 2010 -17:57 6 comments
Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.375.0 Beta 
 on 22 July 2010 -17:57 3 comments
AVG Internet Security 9.0.851 Build 3009 
 on 22 July 2010 -17:57 2 comments
AVG Anti-Virus 9.0.851 Build 3009 
 on 22 July 2010 -17:57 2 comments
Tweak-7 1.0 Build 1046 
 on 22 July 2010 -17:57 8 comments
AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.7.3 Beta 
 on 21 July 2010 -11:43 1 comments
AMD Overdrive 3.2.3.0457 
 on 21 July 2010 -11:42 0 comments
Apple iTunes 9.2.1 
 on 21 July 2010 -11:23 5 comments
Kaspersky Anti-Virus & Internet Security 2011 11.0.1.400 Final 
 on 21 July 2010 -11:21 0 comments
Mozilla Firefox 3.5.11 
 on 21 July 2010 -11:20 0 comments
Mozilla Firefox 3.6.7 
Windows 7 Loader v1.8.7 (By.DAZ) 
Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13200 + Serial 
CyberLink PowerDVD Mark II Ultra 3D v10.0.1803.51 Multilingual + KeyGen 
Windows 7 Loader v1.8.8 By.DAZ 
AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.7.0 Final 
Realtek High Definition Audio for Vista\Win 7 (x86/x64) 2.50 
Internet Download Manager v5 19 Build 3 Incl KeyGen and Patch 
Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (SP1) Beta *Offical* 
DivX for Windows 8.1.0 
Cowon JetAudio v8.0.7.1000 Plus VX Retail 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOyn17zmmA8
SAIGON 9.7.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_bt9xi_oF0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUGzH59Hc7c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKCEjpQO8M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmSW_xSBf1o
DOWNLOAD HÌNH 
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh359
SAIGON 5.7.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5LOmQI_GLE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_veW8JezzD4
DOWNLOAD HÌNH 
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh357
ĐÀ LẠT HOÀNG HÔN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S1MUH0Gn0Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=049zVqkyV-4
DOWNLOAD HÌNH 
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh358
XEM HÌNH
http://utbinh1947.spaces.live.com/default.aspx
http://vn.360plus.yahoo.com/designutbinh

----------


## chimoiminhem

NGÀY 24.7.2010 :
16.ACCESS 2007 : TẠO QUAN HỆ BẢNG 4.
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/BANG4.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/BANG4.png
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/BANG4.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/BANG4.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/BANG4.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/BANG4.rar
DOWNLOAD 15 BÀI VIẾT ACCESS 2007 CỦA ÚT BỈNH TẠI
http://www.mediafire.com/?q4wlcg4fggb7l2d
hoặc : http://tinyurl.com/utbinh362
LINKS 24.7.2010 của Út Bỉnh :
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh363 
Đọc Báo 24.7.2010 (6,83MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/DOCBAO_24072010.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/DOCBAO_24072010.htm
Tuần báo Tin Học 24 (14,61MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/TBTH24.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA7/24072010/TBTH24.htm
LINKS THÁNG 7 NĂM 2010 của Út Bỉnh (24.7.2010 )
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh363
Âm Thanh Ô Tô :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_qw0b-ei3g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RsPIY4wPEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XrqK7GppPw
SAIGON 9.7.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_bt9xi_oF0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUGzH59Hc7c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKCEjpQO8M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmSW_xSBf1o

----------


## tungbkhd

*NGÀY 25.7.2010 :*
*17.ACCESS 2007 : FILTER – FIND – REPLACE .*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/FILTER,%20FIND,REPLACE.png>*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/GP6ANPHAM.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/FILTER, FIND,REPLACE.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/FILTER, FIND,REPLACE.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/FILTER, FIND,REPLACE.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/FILTER, FIND,REPLACE.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/FILTER, FIND,REPLACE.rar*
*Tham khảo tài Liệu Học Access 2007 (3,16MB) :*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/HOC_ACCESS.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/GP6ANPHAM.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/GP6ANPHAM.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/GP6ANPHAM.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA7/25072010/GP6ANPHAM.htm*
*Blog của Đổ Trung Thành rất hay , có đủ tất cả kiến thức về Tin Học ,* 
*dữ liệu sắp xếp rõ ràng , dễ tìm kiếm : http://dothanhyb.violet.vn/*
*Trang Chuyên về học ACCESS : http://tinyurl.com/26dnyqb*

----------


## remcuaminhdang

*NGÀY 3.8.2010* *:*
*20.ACCESS 2007 : QUERYDESIGN1*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/03082010/QUERYDESIGN1.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/03082010/QUERYDESIGN1.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/03082010/QUERYDESIGN1.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/03082010/QUERYDESIGN1.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/03082010/QUERYDESIGN1.rar*

----------


## tuylasg

*NGÀY 14.8.2010** :*
*24.ACCESS 2007 : THUỘC TÍNH FORM.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/FORM_2.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/FORM_2.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/FORM_2.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/FORM_2.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/FORM_2.rar*
*Tuần Báo Tin Học 25 (4,52MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/TBTH25.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/TBTH25.htm*
*Đọc thêm Form (1MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/14082010/FORM_DocThem.doc*
*VÔ THƯỜNG 10.8.2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpMJQu2BV3g*
*LỖI HẸN 9 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSgxYYStQwA*
*HÃY BIẾT ƠN ĐỜI*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-RAZ7Uyb5w*
*LỞ HẸN HÒ 9 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeAOX6XmZGo*
*NỔI BUỒN HOA PHƯỢNG A 6 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvyoQFE9Xz8*
*MỘNG LÀNH 5 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8O8eihEhEc*
*AI NHỚ CHĂNG AI 5 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwI2TRr_gGE*
*PHƯỢNG HỒNG 5 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohfxqmkOiVs*
*THÁNG 8 TRỜI MƯA 4 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVCKpV5yWik*

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

*NGÀY 15.8.2010**:*
*25.ACCESS 2007: FORM DESIGN 3.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/15082010/FormDesign3.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/15082010/FormDesign3.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/15082010/FormDesign3.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/15082010/FormDesign3.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/15082010/FormDesign3.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/15082010/FormDesign3.rar*
*25 Bài Viết Access 2007 Út Bỉnh soạn (25,5MB) :*
*http://tinyurl.com/utbinh381*
<div style="text-align: left">*NẮNG PARIS NẮNG SAIGON 15 8 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgmdLCS3aw*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*CẦU VÒNG 15 8 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T2uBY8enzE*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SAIGON BY NIGHT 12 8 2010*​</div> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9cuqVbs7x8*

<div style="text-align: left">*PAINT CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THU NHỎ SIZE HÌNH 15 8 2010*​</div> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4aLP9U_gdc*

----------


## showhand79

NGÀY 18.8.2010:
26.ACCESS 2007 THIẾT KẾ FORM 4.
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/FORM.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/FORM.png
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/FORM.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/FORM.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/FORM.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/FORM.rar
File thực tập THUVIEN (1,25MB) :
http://www.mediafire.com/?c3v3h731acovp9a
Bài Giảng Form Thầy Phạm Phú Thịnh (545KB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/baigiangphanform.pdf
Bài Giảng Thiết Kế Form Thầy Phạm Phú Thịnh (3,56MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/Baigiangthietkeform.pdf
Bài Tập Form 1 của Thầy Thịnh (16,84MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/BAITAP1_FORM.wmv
Bài Tập Form 2 của Thầy Thịnh (5,78MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/BAITAP2_FORM.wmv
Bài Tập Form 5 của Thầy Thịnh (5,59MB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/BAITAP5_FORM.wmv
Hướng dẫn tạo Cấu Trúc Số Điện Thoại ở Mỹ (187KB) :
http://utbinh.com/AA8/18082010/SoDienThoai.doc
NGÀY 22.8.2010:
27.ACCESS 2007 : THIẾT KẾ FORM 5.
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/22082010/FORMqldg.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA8/22082010/FORMqldg.png
http://utbinh.com/AA8/22082010/FORMqldg.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA8/22082010/FORMqldg.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA8/22082010/FORMqldg.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA8/22082010/FORMqldg.rar
File thực tập THUVIEN (1,25MB) :
http://www.mediafire.com/?c3v3h731acovp9a
*CA DAO THỜI ĐẠI 21 8 2010* 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJNmY5c0vtg*

*Cầu PHÚ MỸ 19 8 2010*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWERKayFQIA*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OLuQYgQB04*

*AN PHÚ CHỢ NHỎ 18 8 2010* 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK946RyPf34*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt3nUAxd69E*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQPMoTsDuP8*

*BIẾT RA SAO NGÀY SAO 16 8 2010* 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMaZiyTKxQI*

*DƯ ÂM 15 8 2010* 

<div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTm8xdmv_ec​</div> <div style="text-align: left">NẮNG PARIS NẮNG SAIGON 15 8 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgmdLCS3aw​</div> <div style="text-align: left">CẦU VÒNG 15 8 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T2uBY8enzE​</div> <div style="text-align: left">SAIGON BY NIGHT 12 8 2010​</div> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9cuqVbs7x8*

<div style="text-align: left">PAINT CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THU NHỎ SIZE HÌNH 15 8 2010​</div> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4aLP9U_gdc*

<div style="text-align: left"> ​</div> <div style="text-align: left">​</div>

----------

